# sewing machine help



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i am not a fan of sewing, but as a homesteading frugal gal, its also part of the deal. i use the machine only a few times per year, and admittedly haven't learned alot about using the machine. i bought it new about 15 years ago. its a husky 140 model, a fairly simple machine. i do a very wide variety of project, some ulta light fabrics, some extremely heavy.

my problem is its not stitching when i push the pedal. it worked earlier today, but then i couldn't make it wind a bobbin. it has one of those wheel within a wheel, and i am to loosen the inner one to thread the bobbin. that didn't work either, but i did get a bobbin filled, with both wheels engaged.

now i tightened the inner wheel pretty snug, and also tried it looser, and it can make a stitch if i hand crank the inner wheel for each stitch. seems the outter wheel isn't working at all, it does spin but it won't make the needle go. i have oiled it and brushed out all the lint etc, which was little since its seldom used. i am certain i am threading it correctly, and the bobbin seems seated correctly as well.

what is going on? is this fixable? i do not enjoy sewing but i wouldn't hate it so bad if this @#$#$ machine would work and not give me headaches! or is this machine cheapo, not work fixing, or simply done for? i do not need a fancy, billion stitch thing, just a basic fix-it type.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Are you sure it is the machine and not the foot pedal? The electrical contacts can get worn/dirty in the foot pedal, result being no power is transmitted to the sewing machine. Sometimes the foot will slip/hum a little differently, the machine will sew intermittently. 
Try using a really strong vacuum to clean out the foot pedal. 

Or, did the foot pedal plug get a little loose when moving/using the machine?

Hopefully it is something simple. Good luck!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

When did you last clean and oil it? I would take the covers off, clean out any lint and oil any place where parts are supposed to move, or there is a hole for oil. Check your manual if you have it.
There may be a thread stuck somewhere, or if you don't use it much it could have dried out. Use sewing machine oil, not something else.


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

You would be amazed what a new sewing machine can do. I got my first machine when I got married 16 years ago. I hated using it. I only got it out when I had to fix something. Last year I got a new machine. What a difference. I've made 6 quilt tops this year.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Does it have a belt? Or, is it gear drive?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, if it's a wheel-within-a-wheel type of bobbin winder, that means you basically are supposed to turn the inner wheel to disengage the needle bar while you're filling the bobbin, right? 
It worked fine _before_ you disengaged the needle and won't re-engage now that you've turned your wheel back where it's supposed to be in order to sew? Am I getting this? The motor runs, it won't operate the mechanism? 

This is one of those things I have to sit in front of and fiddle with to figure out, but it _sounds_ like you might have something stripped out in your main wheel.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So far as whether it's worth it to fix it. Maybe. I don't know if a Husky was a cheap machine or not. (If you paid less than $150 when new, it's cheap, btw)

Frankly, for what you're using it for, I'd pick up a vintage, cast-iron Singer (which you can find for less than $50) and be done with it.  
But then, I'm _terribly_ biased. lol


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree with ErinP. It sounds as if something is stripped or has slipped and you are no longer engaging the needle action.

A good basic machine you are comfortable with would be a good choice for you. Is there a good SM shop nearby that might sell you a used machine?

SM problems do make sewing frustrating. I hope you can work this out soon.


----------



## TGUT (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Chewie,

It should be a simple fix... Here's how these machine parts on the Husky 140 work together:

The large wheel is connected to the motor by a belt inside the machine. When you press the foot pedal, the large wheel should turn.

The small wheel is connected to the main shaft of the machine that makes the needle bar go up and down (among other things).

Between these 2 wheels is a large washer called the clutch. When you tighten the small wheel hand tight, the clutch (large washer) causes enough friction for the small wheel and big wheel to "stick" together, thus, when you press the foot pedal the large wheel and small wheel will spin together and make your needle move.

You should make sure you tighten the small wheel as much as you can by hand to make the needle work. Loosen it to disengage the needle and wind a bobbin.

A few things that may make the *&^(&*_ machine not work as advertised:

1. There is oil on the large washer (clutch) that would make it slip
2. There is dirt/dust/grime/lint/etc on the large washer (clutch) that would keep it from disengaging when winding a bobbin
3. The clutch has been re-installed backwards (which could cause it to slip or bind)
4. The machine needs oil after sitting for an extended period (the motor isn't strong enough to make the needle move, but it does have enough power to wind a bobbin if the clutch is disengaged.)

I'd check to make sure your small wheel is tightened tight, then try to stitch. If the large wheel still moves but the small wheel doesn't, it's the clutch and will need to see a mechanic for a simple clutch cleaning (or you can do it yourself if you prefer). If the large wheel and the small wheel don't move,but you can hear the motor hum, the machine needs needs oil/lubrication. If something else happens, let me know and we can go from there.

Best of luck. Let us know how it turns out!

Tom
www.tfqqs.com


----------

